# [SOLVED] Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi there, I have a brand new Samsung NP-RC530-S05 Windows7 x64 laptop with only few days of life but it starts already all kinds of problems. It frequently locks up for minutes. Now it takes minutes for Windows to stand up until I can open folders or run files. As if it was a netbook from the XXth century. Recently more and more times crashes with Internet Explorer 9 - which results in a total lock-up of the system, not even CTRL-Alt-Del works. Then I wait some minutes and resolves alone, regains functionality, but suddenly, a few seconds later breaks out in BSOD. This was also achieved once already with Microsoft Word. Actually, Internet Explorer has many problems: many times does not copy links or text, or when doing rightclick: open in new tab it just hangs with the empty screen etc. This is such a great and strong laptop so it is a shame that I had so much app crash and BSOD in just a few days. Can you guys help me where to start looking? Eventviewer did not tell much yet.
Cheers,
A


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

Sounds like you managed to purchase a dud. You'll want to get it exchanged for a replacement. Any OEM system that is purchased that is immediately displaying instability problems is evidence of a defective item that simply needs a replacement. Unless you have added any devices to it since you purchased it, there's next to no other explanation.


----------



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

Thanx, perhaps you are right. But is there any way to test this? It is because it would be very complicated to get this replaced right at the moment. I am using it for preparing my talks and calculate data, and in the whole country there was no more than a handful of this type of machine the time I bought it. So first I'd see some hard evidence to put it under the nose of the shop assistant. By the way, of course I have attached peripherals such as external hard drives and a printer but usually they are switched off. Experts also say that Samsung is a very good brand, superior to many. Any idea how to run some quick tests? Chkdsk or so?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

Can you confirm that the problems occur even with the external drive and printer are both unplugged?

As for hardware testing, the UBCD has many, many diagnostic tests of which to use. Notables with preferred usage:


Memory: Memtest86+ : 7 passes
CPU: Mersenne Prime Test (Prime95): Large FFTs (if given option)
Storage: Seatools: All tests except Advanced
GPU: Video Memory Stress Test (under _Peripherals_ section)

To add, if you wish, you may also provide us a JCGriff Report if possible (at least any minidumps in the _/Windows/Minidump_ directory). This will let us get a low down on what's occurring and then possibly offer you exact errors and cause that you can throw at them.


----------



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

OK, I am doing this right now. I just noticed that I also can not run sfc /scannow - the command screen for a millisecond appears and disappears (even ran it as administrator). the errors occur also when no peripheral is attached. 
New errors appeared in the meantime: devices and printers does not open just hangs. Starting device manager caused lock-up. The battery icon says: 95% remaining (pluggen in, not charging). I think the whole system got corrupted. During booting sometimes I get the message: please insert booting device or disk. 

To recapitulate: Intel i7-2670 QM; 8 Gb RAM, Intel HD Graphics Family; NVIDIA GeForce GT 540 M, 2Gb Dedicated memory; ACPI x64-based PC, Samsung NP-RC530-S05. Os: Windows 7, SP1. This laptop was first used two weeks ago.
Original OS with already one system restore. Comodo firewall, Avast! Antivirus. Occasionally, I run Ad-Aware. I browse through Comodo Secure Servers.
Please find enclosed the test results.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

Umm, you gave me the .exe that runs the JCGriff Report, not the report itself.


----------



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

Sorry about that. :wiggle2: Here comes the one.
And thank you for your help and patience.


----------



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

I am very active. I ran a Windows System File restore: no help, all the problems persist. I ran a system restore: it was unsuccesfull due to damaged (???) restore point. The battery does not charge currently. I re-installed the windows driver for battery and does not work.


----------



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

I could run sfc /scannow but it gave the following error: Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them. I have a Windows 7 upgrade DVD which is not SP1. Do you think I could do repair installation? I tried it from Windows but I could get only to upgrade or clean install. Or it is better to resend the device to the company?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

Resend it. There's no reason to try and resuscitate what little life this thing has when there is clearly some malfunctioning going on here.

I want to note that there appears to be no BSODs that seem to have occurred, at least not from what the syslog is telling me (plus no minidumps created). There are a number of unexpected shutdowns, but that may be due in part to you turning the PC off while it's hung. 

Again, your best decision right now is to get the thing replaced. There shouldn't be any reason why your system is all of a sudden sporadically getting corrupted and experiencing heavy instability this early in its life.


----------



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

OK, thanx a lot! The lack of signal for BSODs is probably due to my attempt to restore system files. But they happenned, as well as a black screen of death past log in once. :-(

OK, I'll resend it that just you know, I have another HP in repair for burnt out screen circuitry, and I am left with a netbook to prepair lectures for the students. I am so unlucky. I just bought two identical optical mouses from this electronics store and one functions the other not (in my netbook). 
Happy holidays


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

When a BSOD occurs, before it even attempts to make a crashdump, it will write to the system event log of the occurrence. At the very least, if a BSOD is occurring, the event log entry should be written. I'm not seeing those. Instead, I see unexpected shutdowns. If you are absolutely sure you are witnessing actual blue screens displaying information, then the option to write to the system event log may not be checked (which by default it should), or there is a disk issue that is extreme enough to where it can't write to the event log when it attempts too.

Anyways, all that is moot now. I hope the thing gets repaired. Also, maybe it's not so much your down on your luck so much as it's a bad place to purchase from.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

Well, I am sure because I know when the screen abruptly turns blue with white letters stating that windows shut down to prevent damage to the computer etc. But since even the system restore does not work (aka restore points damaged) I assumed that nothing worked well. But the good news is: Worten does not accept return only for hygiene equipments (e.g. electric shavers) and laptops. Worten especially does not accept returns for laptops bought on-line and delivered by post. And this Samsung make would exceptionally not be accepted by Worten in my city, even if the first two reasons were null. I was shouting with two ladies yesterday at the shop. So, I decided to try first a factory reset. This gave me back the original state. I re-installed my stuffs, and I found no problems yet with sfc/ scannow and in the overall performance of the machine. I am pretty sure that the first issues came after the first critical windows update - after that a black sceen welcomed me asking for boot device or disk. Then I made an F4 repair start, and then nothing went as expected (I actually opened a thread about that before this thread). But I was not sure if it was hardware, software or both. So now if this machine survives some weeks without BSOD I think it will be OK. In January I tell you about it. Cheers and happy holidays!


----------



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

I just had the first BSOD after factory reset. :-(


----------



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

Here comes the second BSOD. Now I was videochatting in Skype. Previously it was IExplore 9. Anyway, now I have some clue. See also attached files in case if it helps and if you had time. I know that sending back to factory would be the simplest but that would be very difficult for me without a pc now, and I can get it only repaired and not a new one. Thx

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1038

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	3b
BCP1:	00000000C0000094
BCP2:	FFFFF8800FF19E54
BCP3:	FFFFF8800D76B8F0
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7601
Service Pack:	1_0
Product:	768_1


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

This was caused by DirectX kernel code performing a division by zero. If you want, you can try and update your video drivers (I notice you have both Intel HD and GeForce GT 540M) and see if that helps. Though I have a feeling you may be grasping at straws here by doing so. The only way this would seem to be resolved is to get it in for repairs/replacement, as there's no magical way to suddenly fix bad hardware by tweaking drivers and whatnot.


----------



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

OK, thanx! I think I will run a memtest also, and then decide what is better. Happy New Year!


----------



## akofalvi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Blue Screen of Death - Samsung x64*

Well, I forgot to mention before closing this that the Hard Drive was faulty since the beginning. Now it has been changed for free and my laptop has been working like a charm.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I really can't see how a HD has anything to do with div by zero errors generated by DirectX, but oh well, stranger things have happened. Consider this an edge case.


----------

